# URGENT-buggy pc!



## galdasc (22. März 2002)

servus

ich hab da noch n prob...

und zwar mei grofikkottn. ich hab eine MSI-GF2 TI, er (mein pc) erkennt aber immer nur eine 3D Blaster GF2 GTS!?! WAS SOLL DAS??
hat einer von euch n plan oder die gleichen probleme (was für ein zufall) wie ich? achja... und wenn ich versuche einen anderen(oder den richtigen ) treiber zu installieren, dann läuft fast kein spiel mehr !?! ich bin AM RAND DER VERZWIFLUNG *heul*!!!

bittebittebitte dringend hilfe!


sänks

-/cu\-


----------



## Nils Hitze (22. März 2002)

*Welchen Detonator benutzt du ?*

Welche DirectX Version hast du ?

Und welches System betreibst du ?

Pfote


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. März 2002)

In dieser Reihenfolge checken:

nVidia Detonator 23.11?
DirectX 8.1
Bios updaten

Im Zweifel (das sag ich immer ich weiß...) win neuinstallieren.
Danach sollte das ganz gut klappen.

Ach ja beim AMD System schau mal nach den neuesten VIA 4in1 Treibern. Version 37 momentan glaub ich.


----------

